# sublimation completely washed out in washing machine



## gm45

hello to everybody I'm kinda new to this and thought I had it pretty well figured out but I was wrong lol. I did an order on some shirts and they completely washed out in the washing machine. I used a sawgrass sg800 printer with the sawgrass ink and pressed them at 400 degrees for 60 seconds as i was instructed. and the shirts were the 3001c bella-canvas from jiffy shirt. anybody have an idea what went wrong


----------



## webtrekker

I've answered in your other thread. You cannot sublimate COTTON garments.


----------



## gm45

webtrekker said:


> I've answered in your other thread. You cannot sublimate COTTON garments.


 sorry didnt realize I double posted it. thank you for the info. these were the shirts the customer demanded. but I know now not to use them


----------



## davidjhn127

Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions

1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :

2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.

3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.


----------



## webtrekker

davidjhn127 said:


> Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions
> 
> 1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :
> 
> 2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.
> 
> 3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.


Eh???

The OP has sublimated a COTTON garment. You CANNOT SUBLIMATE COTTON!


----------



## Amw

davidjhn127 said:


> Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions
> 
> 1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :
> 
> 2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.
> 
> 3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.


They were using cotton shirts...


----------



## splathead

davidjhn127 said:


> Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions
> 
> 1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :
> 
> 2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.
> 
> 3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.



David,

You seem to be an expert at everything but a lot of the information you are providing in posts is either wrong, irrelevant, or copy & pasted from the internet. 

Your post above is a copy and paste job from https://www.quora.com/What-should-I-take-care-of-when-washing-sublimation-T-shirts

Anyone can Google, and most already have before they post here. 

We're looking for original, helpful, thought in the forum. If you're unable to provide that without plagiarizing other sites and representing them as your own thought, it's OK to skip posting a reply to a question and move on to other posts where you can offer original thought.


----------



## roshwero

davidjhn127 said:


> Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions
> 
> 1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :
> 
> 2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.
> 
> 3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.


Hello, This is my first post and I am considering sublimation? What about fabric softener or conditioner usage? Is woolite or detergent for baby laundry good?


----------



## DrivingZiggy

roshwero said:


> Hello, This is my first post and I am considering sublimation? What about fabric softener or conditioner usage? Is woolite or detergent for baby laundry good?


As stated above, no amount of any type of additive will magically change cotton to polyester.


----------



## webtrekker

roshwero said:


> davidjhn127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either your printer is not working well or you have missed out the washing instructions. Make a checklist to ensure that you have followed/not followed these instructions
> 
> 1. Sublimated tees require a little bit more care than other tees. The following washing instructions for any garments printed with sublimation will help you out :
> 
> 2. Be sure to machine wash cold and inside out to best preserve the print. Wash dark colors separately and tumble dry low. Don’t iron decoration. Make sure you no dry clean or use bleach.
> 
> 3. Because of the speciality nature of this garment and the sublimation printing, I recommend using a minimum amount of laundry products when caring for this type of garment. Dryer sheets or fabric softeners definitely need to be avoided. At the same time, bleach-free and scent-free detergents are also strongly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, This is my first post and I am considering sublimation? What about fabric softener or conditioner usage? Is woolite or detergent for baby laundry good?
Click to expand...

Please ignore the post you have quoted by David. It's complete tosh! Sublimation prints do not wash out... ever.


----------



## SUPERSTAR7

You most definitely can sublimate on cotton t shirt. You can purchase sublimation paper for cotton Tees!! Just read the washing instructions


----------



## webtrekker

SUPERSTAR7 said:


> You most definitely can sublimate *on *cotton t shirt. You can purchase sublimation paper for cotton Tees!! Just read the washing instructions


Yes, sublimate '*ON*' cotton! There's a huge difference!


----------



## DEBLYNN

webtrekker said:


> Please ignore the post you have quoted by David. It's complete tosh! Sublimation prints do not wash out... ever.


Yes, they do. I just laundered a polyester and it washed out


----------



## splathead

DEBLYNN said:


> Yes, they do. I just laundered a polyester and it washed out


No they don't. If yours did you are doing something wrong. Give us details. 100 polyester? Dye sublimation ink? From who? Garment color? Heat press settings (time and temp).


----------



## jameztaylor247

I just made some shirts for s friend. I dont real do shirts, this was maybe my 3 time. He told me today the ink almost all washed out. Now I know he washed them on hot and probably dried them with high heat. They came out great I used the same ink I use with my sublimation stickers, lanyards, hats, and I do company safety vest. these were white cotton t shirts. why would it do that>


----------



## NoXid

jameztaylor247 said:


> I just made some shirts for s friend. I dont real do shirts, this was maybe my 3 time. He told me today the ink almost all washed out. Now I know he washed them on hot and probably dried them with high heat. They came out great I used the same ink I use with my sublimation stickers, lanyards, hats, and I do company safety vest. these were white cotton t shirts. why would it do that>


Because cotton *cannot* be sublimated. Garments for sublimation need to be 100% white polyester for the expected results.

If a garment is only 60% polyester, then 40% of the ink will wash out. If the garment is not white, then the garment color will affect the color of the print. Black would show up okay on a red shirt, but red ink isn't going to show up on a black shirt.


----------

